# Lamb



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Someone recently gave Peggy lamb lung and she digested it fine. Always makes me a little nervous when she’s given a new treat.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have no issue with lamb. It tends to be a fatty meat but a dog food that uses it probably accounts for that.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We did lamb jerky treats as a puppy during grooming desensitizing. They were a home run.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I feed Topper Instinct Raw Boost kibble plus raw lamb variety, and top it with Rawbble lamb variety. He loves it, has great digestion and is growing well.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I've rarely had a dog do well on a lamb-based kibble. Mainly they have had the most horrendous, room clearing flatulence, but in my GSD's case, her coat wasn't as nice when she was on a lamb-based kibble. They seem to handle lamb-based treats okay, though.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Get some lamb at the store and give a little. Basically, just cut off a piece from your own lamb chop and give it to her. If she doesn't have a reaction, the next day give her a bigger piece. No sense in buying a whole bag if she can't eat it.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. It’s hard to know until I try it. Bobby doesn’t have a super sensitive gut but I do have to be careful as he tends to have soft poop if I feed the wrong thing. He does best with poultry based foods, including duck and pretty good with bison and beef. Fish is good gut wise but he doesn’t seem to like fish based foods much. I’ve given him rabbit based toppers and rabbit seems to agree quite well. I wish there were rabbit based kibbles. My Great Dane loved rabbit too and an even though he had an extremely sensitive gut, rabbit always agreed with him...especially the ones he caught. Lol! I didn’t encourage this but rabbits happened. Michigan Gal, I think your idea is fabulous! When I decide to try the lamb, I will totally take up your suggestion first. Thank you! 😊


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

We use the Farmina lamb. My dog doesn’t seem to do well with chicken, and he LOVES the lamb.


----------



## DNi (Apr 12, 2020)

Loki has a sensitive gut and did really well on the Farmina lamb formula. He prefers chicken to all other proteins though, so we swapped back to a chicken-based formula after we were done with the bag.


----------

